# Click your Kenpo 3 times and say there's....



## don bohrer (Aug 23, 2003)

This is the layout for AKKA. I am curious on the simularities between AKKA and your Kenpo org. Does the tech tree resemble your own? Do you work the same kata? Would there be reasons to learn the techs or kata in a different order than presented? Just some questions and not ment to start "my system is better than yours". Any comments or questions are welcome. 


Gold Belt
1. Kimono Grab
2. Locking the Arm (o)
3. Chop to the Right
4. Opponents at the Sides (o)
5. The Dancer
6. Basics

16 Count Block
______________________________________
Orange Belt
1. Sumo
2. Inward Defense (O)
3. Anvil
4. Crane Kick
5. Encircling Arms, set 1
6. Crashing Elbows
7. Bearhug (free and front) (o)
8. Outward Defense (o)
9. Eagle's Beak (o)
10. Kick Blocks (o)
11. Bearhug (pinned in front) (o)
12. Attacking Circle (o)
13. Encircling Arms, set 2 (o)
14. Covers (o)
15. Full Nelson (o)
16. Crash of the Eagle, set 1 (o)
17. Bearhug (free in back) (o)

Short 1
Long 1
_____________________________________
Purple Belt
1. Monkey Elbow
2. Brush of Danger (o)
3. Striking Asp (o)
4. Headlock (o)
5. Bearhug (pinned in back) (o)
6. The Mantis
7. Broken Staff
8. The Cub
9. Rising Kick
10. Crash of the Eagles (o)
11. Cutting the Pagoda
12. The Bridge
13. Crossing Talon
14. Whirling Mantis
15. Japanese Hand
16. Eagle Pin
17. Opening Cowl (o)
18. Striking the Serpent
19. Grasping Talon (o)
20. Purple Mat Work (o)

Short 2
Long 2
Little Tiger (2 man) 
____________________________________
Blue Belt
1. Shackle Break (o)
2. Bowing to the Buddha (o)
3. Crane Leap
4. Temple Shot
5. Flashing Daggers
6. Kung Fu Wrist
7. The Sickle
8. Prayer of Death
9. Circle of China
10. The Drawbridge (o)
11. Saluting Right Punch
12. Acending to Heaven (o)
13. Chinese El 
14. The Gift
15. Flashing Wings
16. Snapping Twig
17. The Dart (o)
18. Sleeves of China
19. Legions of Ming (o)
20. Blocking the Sun

Short 3
Long 3
Little Crane (2 man)
______________________________________
Green Belt
1. Crossing Guard
2. Wing Break
3. Hand Staff (o)
4. Arm Sweep
5. Circles of Glass
6. Darkness
7. Striking Fang (o)
8. Breaking the Staff
9. Kung Fu Cross
10. Dance of Death
11. Two Headed Dragon (o)
12. The Sleeper
13. Attacking the Wall (o)
14. Circling the Sun
15. Silk Wind
16. Crouching Falcon
17. Swinging Gate
18. Thundering Hammers
19. Knee Sweep
20. Prance of the Tiger


Mass Attack
Chinese Hands
________________________________________
3rd Brown
1. Darting Serpent
2. Five Swords
3. Grasping Talon (o)
4. Striking Mace
5. The Rocker
6. Plucking a Bird from the Sky (o)
7. Hidden Fist
8. Reaching for the Sun
9. Spear of Jade (o)
10. Leveling the Clouds
11. The Phoenix
12. Leap of Death
13. Side Hand Staff (o) 
14. Guarding the Wall
15. Sweeping Arm Hooks (o)
16. Parting the Waves
17. Flash of Silver
18. Clawing Panther
19. Gun Attack
20. The Winds Fist (o)

Cane
Boxing Form
_______________________________________
2nd Brown
1. Locking Gate (o)
2. Chinese Junk (o)
3. Intermediate Offense (o)
4. Hands of Jade
5. Three Winds Claw (o)
6. Whirling Blades
7. Mace and Chain
8. Tumbling Clouds
9. Brown Gun
10. Boxing Defense
11. The Water Wheel
12. Startled Cat
13. Ming's Sword
14. The Scimitar (o)
15. Chinese Cobra
16. Sweeping Servant (o)
17. Circling the Moon
18. Divided Sword
19. Offer of Dust
20. Cobra and the Mongoose


Long 5
Broad Sword
__________________________________________
1st Brown
1. Retreating Storm
2. Shoalin Warrior
3. The Dagger
4. Dance of the Mongoose
5. Chinese Pinchers (o)
6. Water Falling
7. Shooting Star
8. Chinese Fan
9. Sticks of Satin
10. Restraining Hold 
11. The Escape
12. Blinding the Hawk
13. Talon and Wing
14. Attacking Shadows
15. Curved Knives
16. Knife and Hammer
17. Saluting the Soldier
18. Voiding the Viper
19. Falling Sparrow
20. The Manchu

Stalking Panther
Book Set
_________________________________________
Black
1. Reversing Cyclone
2. Flashing Cougar
3. Striking Dervish
4. Broken Idol
5. Chinese Whirlwind
6. Panther Attack
7. Whirling Python
8. Circling Steel
9. Reversing Hammers
10. Eagle's Claw 
11. Eagle's Miss
12. Circling Malice (o)
13. Senior Boxer (o)
14. Reversing Claws
15. Tail of the Python
16. Felling the Tree (o)
17. Breaking the Wing
18. Flying Monkey
19. Striking Wing
20. Springing Tiger
21. Head Twist
22. Attacking Palm
23. Ground Attack
24. Circles of Defense
25. Spear of Darkness
26. Counter Defenses (o)
27. Bow and Arrow
28. Driving Elbows
29. Hooking Fingers
30. Quicksilver


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

Looks like Tracy's stuff to me so I can't really comment on your curriculum 'cause I don't know about it.:asian:


----------



## don bohrer (Aug 23, 2003)

Jason,

Drat, I'm gonna be the kid nobody picks to be on there side. 

Epak and AkkA share the numbered Kata, and some of the techs. I spoke with a Planas(?) black belt a couple years back and he raised an ebrow when he learned what our kata vs. belt placement was. I believe he felt lower belts weren't ready for such material.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Jason,
> 
> Drat, I'm gonna be the kid nobody picks to be on there side. *



I wouldn't say that!   You've been reading the locker room too much. 

I just personally don't know the similarities and differences between the two arts.


----------



## don bohrer (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm going for coffee while I ponder lifes Kenpo mysteries!


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 23, 2003)

System where I received my 1st Black in the mid-80's.  

Tracy'ish


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 23, 2003)

... I meant "Old" to me, not intended to besmirch our Tracy trained brethren.  (Don't hurt me Ricardo - you are too busy with school starting up now anyway.) 


-MB


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *I'm going for coffee while I ponder lifes Kenpo mysteries!  *



When you figure it out then let me know; please.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 28, 2004)

Just wondering whether there are more Tracy folks out there now who would want to comment on this thread?

- Ceicei


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 28, 2004)

The material looks like re-organized Tracy's material to me, a few custom made techniques thrown into the mix.  It also looks like there are custom forms in the system.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 28, 2004)

don bohrer said:
			
		

> Would there be reasons to learn the techs or kata in a different order than presented?


  Hi Don,

 Kenpo's various curriculums out there (Tracy EPAK or anything in  between) all have benefits and values.  It all depends on who the teacher is or  the specific organization philosophies.

 There can be tremendous  differences in some areas and none in others.   In my curriculum, there are  specific reasons for "what" is placed "where".   Your curriculum has been around  for quite some time and has produced many good martial artists, but that is not  to say that there could not be any room for improvement.  We can all improve our  Arts if we but try. 

 :asian:


----------

